# I thought these were lost forever....



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 1, 2005)

I drew these pictures several years back during an interesting time in my life (the year 2000 mainly).... I don't normally draw but at the time, was inspired to get some of my feelings out on paper. I haven't seen these for over 4 years and thought they had been lost in a move. I found them the other night and thought I would share them with all of you. I really hope that my picture of "The Fallen Angel" doesn't offend anyone and I apologize if it does - her nakedness was drawn for symbolic meaning.

I would explain some of these..... but.... well.... anyway.


Thanks for taking the time to look.


1. The Devil Within






2. Fallen Angel





3. Self Portrait






_These were all drawn with pencil/colored pencils and then scanned in._


----------

